# Gastite CSST & Penetration Violation



## jar546 (Apr 27, 2011)

This is a problem and violates the manufacture's installation requirements:

Do you ever see it done right?

See if you can guess what it is suppose to look like.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Apr 27, 2011)

Section 4.4.1 found on page 51 of the gas line installation manual requires a protector plate at penetrations through studs and plates. A height of 2" needs to be protected beyond the pipe to be acceptable.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gastite makes a protector that goes through the stud and projects at least 3" up on top and bottom.  We see this all the time.


----------



## steveray (Apr 27, 2011)

And they are a heavier gauge than the typical nail plates if I am not mistaken...  if this were to stay exposed... it would be ok I believe though...I think it reads something about concealed...


----------



## David Henderson (Apr 27, 2011)

From Gastite Installation Practices at concealed support points and points of penetration less than 2 inches from any edge of a stud, joist, plate,etc., a listed striker plate is required at the area of support to provide coverage for 5 inches from point of restraint inone or both directions.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Also, Table 4-4 sez the hole is to be 1-1/4", looks tite IMO. Should be 1/2" greater than the o.d. of the gasline being used.

I'm seeing this in the field, CSST being installed at the furnace as an appliance gas line connection from black iron pipe, not an approved UL listed appliance gas line. I'm making em bond it! causing them to gripe about the additional cost.

Is anyone allowing them to make up appliance connections with this stuff?

pc1


----------



## Daddy-0- (May 15, 2011)

If it is more than 6' it is not an appliance connector and thus must be bonded.


----------



## TimNY (May 15, 2011)

What David said.. listed plate (the only listed plates I have seen come from the manufacturer) and it extends 4".


----------

